# a deal on foggers



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I just saw this today, but the deal is only for today.
American DJ VF400 Water-Based Fog Machine with Remote

http://www.pssl.com/!EBLAST00KILLER...ne with Remote&utm_campaign=killer daily deal

Save 64% on Today's Deal!
Condition: Refurb. | List: $54.95
Was: $39.99 | Today: $19.99


----------

